# New Forgotten Realms Online Campaign!! For Players & DMs!!



## Shuricain (Jun 10, 2005)

There is a new Forgotten Realms online campaign call the Livingweb that is
played on OpenRPG and play-by-post. You can sign up as a player and join
different adventures all around Faerun or you could sign up as a DM and
create adventures for the players. If you're interested, go to this site:

http://www.livingweb.org/fr/


----------

